# 3 month since I lost you, Peanut



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm so sorry. This brought tears to my eyes. Cherish those memories you have. She'll always have a piece of your heart.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Cherish those memories Heidi, they will make the pain alittle less and help you to smile. That is probably one of my favorite pictures of her.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Wow that seems like a few eeks ago not 3 months. Thoughts and prayers with you. I know all to well how hard it is.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

She was so beautiful. Keep those happy memories close... she'd want you to remember her clownish antics and smile. Thinking of you and Peanut.

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Remember the happy times of dear Peanuts life.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Good girl, Peanut, such a good girl.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

She was a gorgeous dog and was very lucky to have you as a Mom!.
Big cyberhug,Laurie


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Run with abandon Sweet Girl and know you were loved.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Memories such as this post are a great way to honor Peanut. It may have been 3 months since her passing but your love for her will be eternal.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry. She was so pretty. I know how hard it is.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks guy's, I was going though some pictures and videos and it made me smile, she was such a goofy girl and always up to something.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Run free Peanut and sleep softly.


----------

